# Denon Releases Two New Competitively Priced AVRs (AVR-X4200, AVR-X3200)



## Todd Anderson

Denon Electronics has made an aggressive move within the ranks of home theater AVRs offerings. Last week, the company officially announced the release of two new Atmos enabled receivers that are loaded with future friendly technologies, including support of High Dynamic Range (HDR) video.










_Demon’s new AVENTAGE AVR-X4200W ships next month._​

The 7.2-channel AVR-X4200W is the most enticing of the company’s newly announced receivers, hitting the street with an MSRP of $1,499. If immersive audio is in your future, the X4200W should be on your radar. It can run Dolby Atmos in 5.1.4 or 7.1.2 configurations out of the box (both of which require an external two-channel amp), and offers DTS:X compatibility with a free firmware update due later this year. Despite requiring a slightly different speaker array, the X4200W can also run Auro-3D in a 9.1 configuration for an additional cost (price to be determined).

On the video side of the equation, the X4200W ships with HDMI 2.0a, which means it possesses HDR and BT.2020 pass-through capabilities. Denon has also included support of HDCP 2.2 and total coverage of 4K video (4K, 60Hz, 4:4:4: color sub-sampling). The unit can also upconvert standard definition and high definition content to Ultra HD resolution. These are all-important video features and satisfy all currently identified future video demands. 










_The backside of the X4200W is connections galore.._​

Specified at 125 Watts across 7 channels (8ohm, 20-20kHz, THD: 0.05%), the X4200W relies on signal processing through proprietary D.D.S.C-HD (Dynamic Discrete Surround Circuit High Definition), AL24 Processing Plus, and 192-kHz/32-bit Digital-to-Analog converters. Not surprisingly, it also offers Wi-Fi and Bluetooth streaming of tunes from a variety of sources in addition to Hi-Res audio support (DSD, FLAC and AIFF). 

Fans of Audyssey will be happy to know that the X4200W ships with MultEQ XT32. The package includes a Pro-calibration option, Sub EQ HT and Low Frequency Containment.

The 7.2-channel step-down AVR-X3200W offers quite a big of bang for nearly $500 less (MSRP $999). Denon has equipped the model with Atmos and DTS:X support (lacking Auro-3D) in a 5.1.2 configuration, along with HDMI 2.0a, HDCP 2.2, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and MultEQ XT. Its overall power is slightly reduced (105W/7-channels, 8ohm, 20-20kHz, THD:0.08%) but is more than capable of driving efficient speakers. 

Both units are scheduled to ship sometime during August 2015. Given other options on market, the X4200W and X3200W offer well-rounded performance packages at competitive price points.


_Image Credits: Denon Electronics_


----------



## Peter Loeser

Tough to beat that combination of features and price. The AVR-X series lineup continues to set the pace for receiver tech updates.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Peter Loeser said:


> Tough to beat that combination of features and price. The AVR-X series lineup continues to set the pace for receiver tech updates.


They are very nice. Looks like one way they cut costs is by requiring an external 2-channel amp to run presence channels....sneaky...but good for folks not looking for 4K-friendly tech without immersive sound capability.


----------



## gdstupak

I wish they would make the amps/pre-outs assignable so that you could configure the internal amps to power all surround and presence channels and use external amps to power main channels.


----------



## Todd Anderson

gdstupak said:


> I wish they would make the amps/pre-outs assignable so that you could configure the internal amps to power all surround and presence channels and use external amps to power main channels.


Agreed. Obviously, you could simply run the AVR as a preamp and dump everything to a multichannel power amp. But, :spend:


----------

